# Living in Belgium, working in the Netherlands.



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

I have worked in the Netherlands in the past and my stumbling block there the amount of red tape to rent a suitable accommodation and in the end I had to leave because what I was earning (call centre) wasn't enough to pay for my bills.

A few years down the line wages haven't gone up and accommodation has remained expensive. I am now thinking to move to Belgium (ideally Dutch speaking part) and commute to NL (Maastrich, Tilbug, Eindhoven, Breda). 

I was thinking that Mechelen could be a decent area, although I've never been there but there are a few international call centre jobs.

Can anybody give me their opinion and experiences and a starting point? I have been away from the area for too long and I need to catch up. Thanks


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Hmmm, having just spent nearly 5 years in Belgium I'm not sure you would be better off. Belgium consistently ranks higher than the Netherlands on cost of living index's and from first hand experience I can say it certainly isn't a cheap place to live and then put a commute to NL on top of that and I'd say you budget can only stretch so far.

Even if you were living and working in Belgium I would factor it to cost at least the same, maybe more. Rental contracts usually have a price rise clause kick in after 3 years too so you can be sure your rent will always increase.

I can't speak for the red tape in NL but Belgium has plenty too, you need to be sure you can qualify for a residence permit or working permit, tax can be tricky as you declare all your bank accounts to the taxman(not a problem if you are like me and had no money  )

Not saying don't do it, you have the language and that's a good start but I don't think you'd be better off.


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

All right, thanks Pazcat.


----------

